# 3-4 day hike suggestions?



## kgilby (Aug 28, 2007)

My wife and I are going to try to hike the Whites this fall, probably during the height of the Columbus Day crowds.  We have only bp'd once, last year in the Smokies, so our pace probably won't be setting any speed records, but we should be able to tackle all but the toughest trails.  We definitely want to include portions of the AT in our route - a loop would be great, too.  I purchased the AMC White Mtn. Guide and it should be here in a few days, but I'm anxious to get some ideas.  Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## alpino (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello kgilby,
Several 3-4 days backpacks that come to mind are:
 1. Presidential Traverse-approx 24 miles and can be done in 2-3 days. Terrain is very difficult with lots of rock hopping and over 12 miles of above treeline hiking, so you should do your homework and be aware of baleout routes in case of bad weather. There are three AMC huts (Mitzpah, Lakes in the Clouds and Madison Spring) and several tent sites (Naumen, The Perch) along the route to chose from. You could park a car at the AMC Highland Center in Crawford Notch and take the AMC Shuttle around to Appalachia Trailhead and hike back to your car.   
  2. Pemi Traverse - approx 35 miles through the Pemigewassit Wilderness. Sections of this hike can be a bit strenuous but overall not as difficult as the Presie Traverse. Geyot shelter, Galehead Hut, and Greenleaf Hut are overnight options. As this is a loop trail you could start and finish at the Lincoln Woods Trailhead. 
  3. Grafton Loop Trail - 38 miles. This is a new trail that just opened in June of this year. It is actually in Western Maine but I think kit is still considered part of the White Mountains. This is also a loop trail so you can start and finish at the trailhead on Route 26.  

   All of these include sections of the AT. You can check your WMG, or the new www.WMGonline.org for more details.
  Good luck and Happy Hiking.
Alpino


----------



## kgilby (Aug 28, 2007)

Alpino, thanks for the suggestions, they sound like great hikes.  I'll have to check them out on the maps when they get here.  We're thinking about cutting our time on the trail to only 3 days/2 nights, so we might not be able to do any of these hikes.  I talked with someone at the AMC today who suggested a shorter hike starting from near Mt Willey on the AT/Ethan Pond to Thoreau Falls Tr, to Wilderness Tr, to Shoal Pond Tr, and back to the start on the AT/Ethan Pond.  Luckily we've got some time before the trip to study the maps and elevations, etc.  Thanks again for your suggestions.


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 29, 2007)

That weekend, two of the three huts in the Presidentials will be closed & the third, Mizpah closes about that time.  Weather can be winter like & camp sites are pretty far off the trail.

Many loop options available in the Pemi area study that section of the WMG, Section 3, Libery Spring Campsite one of the easier, higher sites to reach, while Garfield & Guyot have fantastic views close to them.  A good three day loop from Lincoln woods, using the Liberty Spring & Garfield sites possible, your third day back wouldbe kind of long, descending Franconia Brook trail to 13 Falls but after that, it's all flat.

Some options in the Great Gulf & Evan's Notch areas too.


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 29, 2007)

Welcome to Alpine Zone, alpino & kgilby


----------



## David Metsky (Aug 29, 2007)

Forget the huts, of the ones that are open it's too late to get reservations for Columbus Day weekend.  Actually, Mizpah has some spots, but that's it, the others are full or closed.

Columbus Day weekend will be crowded in popular places.  Something like a Pemi Loop with nights at Liberty Springs, Garfield Ridge, and Guyot would be a good option, but try to get to whereever you are staying on Saturday night fairly early.  That night would be the most crowded; each place has overflow spots but they aren't generally as nice as the "real" spots.

October can be nasty weather, so if you are going to go above treeline to places like the Presidentials be prepared to modify your plans.  Some days, it makes no sense to head out above treeline so know your bail out routes.

 -dave-


----------



## alpino (Aug 29, 2007)

Mike and Dave are right about many of the huts being closed in October. I hadn't thought of that. Sorry. But the Pemi Traverse or a trek through the Thoreau Falls area as the AMC suggested would be very nice. Wherever you decide to go, have a great hike.


----------



## kgilby (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks Mike.  I got the WMG today and will look at your suggested hikes.  We're actually staying in Gorham Saturday night, so any suggestions you might have for the Great Gulf and Evans Notch areas would be appreciated.  Oh, and thanks for the welcome, too.


----------



## kgilby (Aug 29, 2007)

David Metsky said:


> Columbus Day weekend will be crowded in popular places.  Something like a Pemi Loop with nights at Liberty Springs, Garfield Ridge, and Guyot would be a good option, but try to get to whereever you are staying on Saturday night fairly early.  That night would be the most crowded; each place has overflow spots but they aren't generally as nice as the "real" spots.
> 
> -dave-



Thanks Dave, now that I've got the White Mtn. Guide I can take a look at the routes people are suggesting.  We won't start our hike until Sunday, so maybe it will be a little less crowded, but with Monday being Columbus Day, I'm figuring on a lot of people.


----------



## kgilby (Aug 29, 2007)

alpino said:


> Mike and Dave are right about many of the huts being closed in October. I hadn't thought of that. Sorry. But the Pemi Traverse or a trek through the Thoreau Falls area as the AMC suggested would be very nice. Wherever you decide to go, have a great hike.



Thanks Alpino, it sounds like it's going to be a great area to hike.


----------



## adamti91 (Sep 4, 2007)

Great Range in the Adirondacks. Can be done in a day, but there are also camping spots all around (I did it in two, with a pretty relaxed pace). Best views in the 'dacks too. I believe it's Armstrong, Gothics, Saddleback, Basin, and the rest... I can't remember now but I'm sure someone can.


----------



## kgilby (Sep 5, 2007)

That'll have to wait for another time, Adam.  We tent camped in the Adirondacks about 10 years ago with the kids and it's a beautiful place.  We actually talked about that area for this trip but decided we wanted to go somewhere we haven't been before.


----------

